# Subo diagrama tv Parker KVP-1314C05 chasis PX20074



## pepino464 (Sep 17, 2011)

ste diagrama me bajo del cielo y quise compartirlo, este chasis usa el OM8370PS/N3/2 ,OM8377PS/N3/2 , OM8377-B-6N, con cualquiera de los tres ic trabaja


----------

